# Shoes for a toddler with FAT feet



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I cannot find shoes that fit my son. His feet are not so much wide as they are fat (that is, thick on a vertical scale). In terms of length, he's barely at a 6 and could probably still wear some 5s, but most shoes at that size can't even begin to go on his feet. I have tried sizes as big as 7 or 8 and they still don't fit him. The shoes he wears now are cheap sneaker-style size 6s with laces, and he manages OK, but they're tight.

I don't want to spend $20+ on shoes online if they might not fit him anyway ... does anyone have recommendations for shoes that would work? Lace-up or velcro is best, since those allow for adjustments.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd try and find a Stride Rite store near you. They are more expensive but they have extra wide shoes.


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

See Kai Run work for my guy and he has really thick feet. The ankle is so big on them that he has plenty of room and with velcro...made in the shade!


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Stride rite told me for my sausage footed boy, that wide can be vertical width or horizontal width. In adults, it tends to be horizontal, but kids, it could be either.

And yeah, stride rite and new balance have wide width shoes. Also velcro might work better because you can independently adust the top and the bottom whereas with laces, you don't have that flexibility.

Slip ons are a joke, which just makes me sad because that was all my 6 year old wore until this year.


----------



## mesecina (Apr 22, 2004)

I want to second the recommendaton for See Kai Run - they are wonderful, and actually fit!


----------



## Nanners (Nov 28, 2004)

Try soft shoes! My favorites are the Star Child brand. They're surprisingly durable, and are very forgiving of fat little feet! A bonus? They're soooooo cute.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

see kai runs are my vote too. sride rite stinks IMHO. the people are not as knowledgable as they should be and their shoes are *not* wide enough. the soles are also super stiff compared to something like skr's.


----------



## emnjjsmom (Nov 1, 2006)

My dd has small but FAT feet. I buy soft shoes from target or online a size or two bigger for her. Lengthwise she still fits into a 2, but the chunkiness of her feet puts her in a 4. I understand the "fat not wide" too, becuase her feet aren't wide, they are just fat. I will take the tips of the ladies in here and check the shoes out that were recomended!


----------



## ceay05 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sketchers are wider than most shoes and you can get them at pretty good prices. Ds's foot isn't fat, but isn't thin either. His Skethers are so easy to get on. He has plenty of room on the sides if he did have a fat foot.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

The See Kai Run shoes look cool, but they seem to be all velcro, and I just remembered what's wrong with velcro ... he can take them off by himself!

This may not seem like a problem to some people, but this is North Dakota and it's winter, and I need to be able to keep his shoes on him when we go out.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I was going to suggest See Kai Runs, too. The TPR soles are great and flexible, I've had good luck with the general durability of the shoes (my daughter is not super-hard on her shoes, though, I don't think), and they are pretty cute. All while being a good choice for pudgy feet. Do you think he'd be taking them off outside? Maybe the velcro would not be a problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 

I don't want to spend $20+ on shoes online if they might not fit him anyway ...


Regardless of whether you go with SKR, if you see something you want to try, perhaps you could find the brand/style available at Zappos.com You get free shipping both ways (and some shoes have free upgrades to 2-day shipping), so if you decide not to keep it, you can send it back free. It's a good policy to encourage people to "go for it" with ordering shoes they can't try on...

I've seen good offers/codes for SKR shoes at dandelionbaby.com (usually free shipping, or a discount on the new line of shoes when they are introduced), if you're interested in trying some, but the Zappos option is probably better for the shipping (right now, at least. I don't think there's a promotion at the other website right now.)


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

We had the same problem. We tried See Kai Run and even Soft Star shoes and my DS's feet and ankles are too chunky to fit in any of them. We got so tired of sending shoes back









Here's what we ended up getting for winter:

Molehill Mountain shelled booties
http://www.molehillmtn.com/storefron...uct&id_prd=141

These are great! Because of their loose design (you just cinch them up at the ankle with a stretchy cord), they will fit over any chunky foot and ankle. They are totally soft and flexible, like a moccasin. The inside is fleece lined, and you can also fit thick socks inside. The description says "stroller, backpack, shopping cart, or car seat" but they are also just fine for running around outdoors, climbing, mud puddles, you name it.


----------

